# Kindle Fire $35 Now!



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

I couldn't resist posting this. The Fire is $35 today!!

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TSUGXKE


----------



## Maestro (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, that's a sweet deal! Thanks for posting it, someone in the family was looking to buy.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you! That was on my daughter's christmas list.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Darn it. 

I just bought 5 of them last week for an upcoming giveaway!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

missed it by one day. Rats. Oh, well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kay Bratt said:


> Darn it.
> 
> I just bought 5 of them last week for an upcoming giveaway!


Well, the Zon is pretty good about honoring price changes . . . . since you could, theoretically, return the ones you bought and then buy more at the lower price, often if you contact them and ask, they'll simply refund the difference to you. Might not, but it's worth a try -- nothing to lose.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the Zon is pretty good about honoring price changes . . . . since you could, theoretically, return the ones you bought and then buy more at the lower price, often if you contact them and ask, they'll simply refund the difference to you. Might not, but it's worth a try -- nothing to lose.


Good idea. I'll try it!


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kindle Fire is on sale for $35 today on Amazon. To be honest, though, after reading the reviews, I'm not buying any, even at $35. They would have been great Christmas gifts.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, there are a lot of bad reviews. I bought one for my youngest daughter, though. She won't care about resolution. Hopefully she can store/run apps from the SD card. If not, 8GB will be a total waste. But for $35 I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing to know about this model on sale . . . it's not meant to be super duper top of the line competition with the most expensive fruit based tablet ever made. 

It's meant to be a starter tablet for people who kind of think they might like to try one, but don't want to plunk down several hundred dollars for something they may decide they don't like or don't really use. Or something for parents to get their slightly older kids (the 'kids bundle is clearly for not much older than toddler age) that they don't have to worry about too much about breakage, because it hasn't cost as much as the monthly car payment.

So, it seems to me, the people complaining about the lack of features are missing the point.   They're expecting what they already have with a more expensive device -- but this ain't that!  For the average person, the screen and speed are going to be just fine for most things. And those who decide they really like the idea and utility of a tablet, will surely buy up at a later point.

All that said . . . . it is a bit surprising to me that the Zon are backing off the higher end tablets. I totally think it's smart to offer a 'starter' model, but it seems to me that you also have to offer the higher spec models for when folks want to move up from starter.  As it is, they could go slightly bigger, but can't get a better screen and processor without going to a different brand entirely.* That strikes me as unwise, especially as previous iterations WERE better in terms of speed and screen, etc.

I do keep looking at that $35 price but I'm so far successfully talking myself out of it -- I already have a 7" HDX which I really only use for email now and then, light web browsing, and some completely time wasting games. There's no value for me in a lower quality tablet that does the same thing the one I have does. If I didn't have the HDX, I think I'd give it a try, however.


*You can actually still find HDX models for sale on the Zon, but you have to search specifically. They're not shown as part of the current Fire line. Of course they're last year's models but, as noted, the tech specs are actually better in some way. And the prices are higher. 


eta:  I also note that the overall rating is 4 stars . . . . to me, that seems pretty good.  The only useful critical comment was the limitation of the expanded storage -- that's definitely something to pay attention to if you know how you want to use it.  But, again, I sort of feel that, as a starter tablet, that's not going to be a huge issue -- when it becomes a problem, it's probably time to upgrade.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

What is the Zon?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> What is the Zon?


Slang for Amazon....


----------



## AnnaLee (Oct 22, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> Thank you! That was on my daughter's christmas list.


So disappointed. Bought one for birthday on the 1st. Delivery was originally Sunday. Sometime today it was changed to 4th. I don't see how they can show it in stock for hours after the order was placed and arriving within the two days and, proof, just change it to several days later. Oh well....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AnnaLee said:


> So disappointed. Bought one for birthday on the 1st. Delivery was originally Sunday. Sometime today it was changed to 4th. I don't see how they can show it in stock for hours after the order was placed and arriving within the two days and, proof, just change it to several days later. Oh well....


The shipping/arrival date might have changed after the fact because of weather issues.

If it's a problem -- because you sort of needed it by Sunday -- contact Kindle CS. They may refund any shipping charges you paid.

When I looked at it yesterday, it showed 'in stock' on the 13th of December. I'm guessing they got more sales than, perhaps, they'd expected.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Best Buy is also selling them too. I bought one for my goddaughter, but her mom says she has one. So, it will be going back . I can't even justify keeping it, I have the 6 inch fire , and so many other tablets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

